# صور  وفيديو وجنازه الشهيده هناء يسرى



## النهيسى (5 يناير 2011)

*صور  وفيديو وجنازه الشهيده هناء يسرى























[YOUTUBE]qwCatDdp-Ws[/YOUTUBE]


عروس المسيح / هناء يسرى زكى جادالله 23 سنة من الاسماعيلية تزوجت بالاسكندرية

هى ابنه أخت ابونا تادرس المحرقى

ذهبت هناء الى الاسكندرية عروسة لرجل فرجعت من الاسكندرية عروسة للمسيح


*​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يناير 2011)

ربنا ينيح روحها

شكرا استاذ نهيسى للفيديو والصور


----------



## النهيسى (5 يناير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ربنا ينيح روحها
> 
> شكرا استاذ نهيسى للفيديو والصور


*شكرا أختى الغاليه
الرب يعزينا جميعا*​


----------



## grges monir (5 يناير 2011)

*لينظر المسلمين مافعلتة تعاليم نبيهم!!
ربنا يرحمها ويصبر اهلها*


----------



## grges monir (5 يناير 2011)

*لينظر الملسمون مافعلتة تعاليم نبيهم
هى الان فى احضان القديسين ورب المجد
ربنا يصبر اهلهاو يصبرنا معاهم
*


----------



## النهيسى (5 يناير 2011)

*الرب معاكم
ربنا ينيح نفوسهم جميعا

شكرا جداا*​


----------

